# Earthquake in Utah!



## Aneeda72 (Mar 18, 2020)

Had just got to the car when it hit, now getting aftershocks.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

oh dear! Keep safe! Has it stopped?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 18, 2020)

Still getting aftershocks.  First earthquake here ever as far as I know.  Grew up in california so I am familiar with them.  Was standing outside in a parking lot at the Smiths store when it hit.  Glad I was next to the car.

But, hey, got some TOILET PAPER so all is good.  Lol.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

That would be disconcerting! Good you got your TP! Have a good day


----------



## toffee (Mar 18, 2020)

you may need it sooner than u think lol ..keep safe ...


----------



## Devi (Mar 18, 2020)

Yikes re the earthquake. Per USA Today, it was a 5.7-magnitude in Salt Lake City -- not a small earthquake at all.

Hope you, Aneeda, and everyone, are safe and okay.

And, after all the latest, congrats on the toilet paper!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

TP, during a earthquake, is "self-wiping"!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 18, 2020)

Not a good sign.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 18, 2020)

It appears that there have been over 270 minor earthquakes reported in this region, in recent days.  Let's hope this isn't a sign that the fault line running through Yellowstone isn't starting to shift.....that's the Absolute Last thing we need with all the other bad news going on.

https://quake.utah.edu/earthquake-center/quake-map


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

I agree!
*Yellowstone Earthquake Faults Map  (LINK)*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 18, 2020)

Are buildings in SLC automatically built to earthquake specifications ?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 18, 2020)

I have no ideal but I don’t think so.  The building my son-in-law worked in took damage and the warehouse of the firm my son works in had to be evacuated.  The after shocks are starting to lessen.  My son in law was somewhat frightened as was my son.

Apparently a small quake was felt here in 1992.  My son’s mobile home contents took a lot of damage, but his home did not leave its foundation.  The center was in Magna, Utah.  We sold our home there six months ago.

Power was out in both Magna and West Valley City, the airport was shut down.  I would say, due to a lack of experience, a majority of people were frightened.


----------



## gennie (Mar 18, 2020)

In Dec. 2018, 150,000 acres of public land near some of Utah's most iconic landscapes including Arches and Canyonlands were auctioned off to private companies for fossil fuel extractions (fracking).

Fracking has caused recent earthquake activity in every area where it is done, even places with no historical earthquake history.  

Mother Nature does not like to be messed with.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 18, 2020)

Yup that’s southern Utah, this is northern Utah.  Probably more the Yellowstone fault, but who knows.  Not me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 18, 2020)

My husband‘s workplace is closed till further notice so I assume it took damage.  Sigh.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 18, 2020)

Two more quakes, not aftershocks.  Whole house shook.  I’m grabbing a roll of toilet paper and kissing myself goodbye.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 18, 2020)

OMG! This must be scary for you, as if enough scary stuff wasn't already going on!  Stay safe and be well Aneeda.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 18, 2020)

It was 4.6 “aftershock“.  I’m in a 1955 house which is on a slab, and we have to shelter in place cause, you know, the virus.  Living on the edge, lol.


----------



## old medic (Mar 18, 2020)

Have had several here in WNC too


----------



## Mike (Mar 18, 2020)

I was going to suggest a drive away for a
couple of days, but nobody can really move
because of the virus!

Mike.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 18, 2020)

Be safe, Aneeda


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 18, 2020)

Please keep safe.. and ask the Lord Jesus to watch over and protect you... Please Jesus!


----------



## gennie (Mar 18, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup that’s southern Utah, this is northern Utah.  Probably more the Yellowstone fault, but who knows.  Not me.


Fracking messes with stuff that is underground.  Who knows what is connected to what underground?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 18, 2020)

My husband‘s work was damaged but the engineers are letting them open in a few hours.  It was mostly cosmetic but they are moving everyone to a lower floor.  The aftershocks continue.  He is slated for work from home if he can figure out how to set up the computer and do it.

There was a damage in Magna, the center of the quake was about a mile and half from where our previous home was that we sold 6 months ago.  Lots of mobile homes in Magna we’re knocked off their foundations. I suppose anyone interested can google the information.

Thanks for your concern.  We are supposed to have aftershocks for several days.  What a strange day.


----------

